# A fantasy movie released on an ancient cable network known as WHT



## Whitestar (Jun 3, 2004)

When I was a kid during the early eighties, I had an ancient cable network known as WHT. This network came out roughly the same time when HBO did. Anyway, I recalled seeing a movie through WHT and it was about a mailman who loved trees. As he went about doing his deliveries by walking, he would talk to them and treated them as if they were people. As a result, he decides to become a tree by digging a hole in front of his yard. He stays there for days and one day it rains, and he catches a terrible cold. His wife come out to give him some medicine and begs him to come inside the house, but he refuses. 


Finally the wife has had enough and calls for professional mental help. When the former mailman learns of this he runs off to a forest full of trees. He digs a hole to plant his feet in. His wife tracks him down and discovers a tree that wasn't there before. She comes to the conclusion that her husband has turned into a tree! The movie ends with her gently touching the leaves of this new tree which happens to be her husband. I have been trying to track down the name of this movie ever since, but at the time I saw it, I was a little boy. The actor who played the mailman looked like Hal Linden. So, I did a search on a list of his movies and found no such thing. Therefore, it must be an actor who looks very similar to him. I tried other methods for locating this movie but all attempts have failed. Does anyone know the title of this movie or who played in it?

Whitestar


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 3, 2004)

Unfortunately this doesn't sound familiar to me.  I  hope someone else can help.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm afraid I don't this one either, but it somehow sounds very interesting.


----------



## Hypes (Jun 3, 2004)

I can't find any trace on IMDb after an exhaustive search. Sorry.

If you remember any other details, I'm sure I could find it.


----------



## Whitestar (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey guys,

I finally found it!  Here is the information for those of you who are interested:

Mr. Sycamore (1975) 
Directed by 
Pancho Kohner 

Writing credits 
Robert Ayre (story) 
Ketti Frings (also story) 
(more) 

Genre: Comedy / Drama 

Tagline: A man's desire to escape...and finds refuge through metamorphosis 

Plot Outline: Jason Robards is a man who decides he'd rather be a tree.


Whitestar


----------



## Hypes (Jun 3, 2004)

Great!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 3, 2004)

Well, I know a guy who is a vegetarian and sometimes goes out and just stands in the sun, claiming that he is photosynthesizing.  And, no I'm not kidding.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 3, 2004)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Well, I know a guy who is a vegetarian and sometimes goes out and just stands in the sun, claiming that he is photosynthesizing. And, no I'm not kidding.


Nothing wrong with that, I 'water' myself in the rain all the time...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 3, 2004)

Boo - I couldn't find it on DVD at Amazon.


----------



## Whitestar (Jun 4, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> Boo - I couldn't find it on DVD at Amazon.




Yeah, I tried to locate it too but no luck. However, the movie is available for rent at my local Blockbuster video. Check out the site right here:

http://www.blockbuster.com/bb/movie/details/0,7286,VID-V++++33701,00.html?


I advise you to check your local video store and see if it's available. 


Whitestar


----------

